

How Jonathan's Card Really Works - bhartzer
http://www.standingdog.com/blog/how-jonathans-card-really-works-a-very-caffeinated-social-experiment/

======
dadads
This is how it really worked:
[http://www.coffeestrategies.com/2011/08/08/starbucks-and-
the...](http://www.coffeestrategies.com/2011/08/08/starbucks-and-the-
starkbucks-jonathan-card-viral-marketing-campaign)

------
bhartzer
There's nothing like free coffee.

------
mikeyo
Fun, cool idea.

